# Beer On A Plane



## JonnyAnchovy (26/10/10)

Is it possible to take bottles of beer onto a plane in carry-on baggage? I'm assuming no, due to the liquid/gel restrictions.


----------



## haysie (26/10/10)

domestic yep, always bringing home the goods of the northen states, international no. Maybe an opening there Bin


----------



## kocken42 (26/10/10)

No liquid more than 100mls on international flights.


----------



## mckenry (26/10/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> Is it possible to take bottles of beer onto a plane in carry-on baggage? I'm assuming no, due to the liquid/gel restrictions.



Hey Jonny,
Funny you should ask as your timing is perfect. I was over in Fremantle last week and our ol'mate O'Henry gave me four of his finest (after the LC brewery tour B) 
I told him I'd have to check them, wrapping them in clothes etc and hope they didnt break. He said no, not required as last time he went back from Sydney to Perth all he took was 12 beers and a book, all carry on....
Anyway, I checked mine in the end, they made it intact.
Re-reading this, I shouldnt have bothered as I havent really helped, but O'Henry says no prob for domestic. International, definitely not. I came home from Sth America, changed planes in Santiago and couldnt take on the duty free I bought at previous airport...


----------



## kocken42 (26/10/10)

I'VE HAD IT WITH THIS MOTHA' FU#KIN' BEER, ON THIS MOTHA' FU#KIN' PLANE!


----------



## Frank (26/10/10)

I took 6 long necks (homebrew) to Sydney a month ago with no issues as carry on.
I also took a dozen bottles of wine to Melbourne a couple of weeks ago as carry on too. This was QANTAS both times, no one even raised an eyebrow.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (26/10/10)

Cheers lads. I have a feeling there'll be a few people taking bottles down to the ANHC.....






My Little Pony said:


> I'VE HAD IT WITH THIS MOTHA' FU#KIN' BEER, ON THIS MOTHA' FU#KIN' PLANE!




So glad someone said it.... we were all thinking it.


----------



## schooey (26/10/10)

The letter of the law on Qantas is you can carry on up to 5 litres (legally) though I carried on three growlers of Murrays from Sydney to Melbourne earlier this year and the security guy only asked what was in them...when I said beer, he said jokingly I'll have to confiscate them..

Bought the same three growlers back no questions asked

edit: Qantas domestic that is


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (26/10/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> Is it possible to take bottles of beer onto a plane in carry-on baggage? I'm assuming no, due to the liquid/gel restrictions.




As much as everyone I know can's the shit out of tiger airways I have never had an issue taking beer on board with my hand luggage. I fly poverty pack airlines mostly, don't give a rats about paying for any trimmings with the up market carriers. The only prerequisite I want is that it takes off and lands :lol: , which so far has not been an issue. On most occasions they are even punctual.

BYB


----------



## Hatchy (26/10/10)

I was astounded last year when I rocked up at the airport with 12 stubbies in my backpack & they didn't take them off me. I've had fold up scissors taken off me & my sister's had her spare lighter taken off her (how is it that 2 lighters are dangerous but 1 isn't?). If I was a terrorist I'd prefer a stubby or 12 over fold up scissors or 2 cigarette lighters.

Having said that, I hope they don't ban stubbies in carry on luggage.


----------



## Silo Ted (26/10/10)

You can take a lot more onto the plane if purchased after the security check in most countries, and so long as it looks like a duty free shop purchase. Only this month i went through about eight bloody airports in three countries (in Asia) so these are recent observations. If you try and take beer in your hand luggage, you will probably get done with the hi tech xray thingy. But drug-muling some beers through the security entry in the departure country would be easy. Strap a bunch of stubbies to your body, wear baggy clothes. Once you make it through, buy some small shit from the duty-free, ask for a big bag, and then untape your booty and place in the carrier, and seal the bag with some durable clear tape. For the rest of your leg, no matter what country you visit, you will not be questioned on the bag of beers that you are openly carrying. 

Note that Australian tax laws will catch you on anything over a certain amount with alcohol, and its by volume not alc % AFAIK , so when you get to your home airport, federal restrictions will still apply. 

My suggestion ? Pack your beer safely in your cargo suitcase. You can probably stand a chance at getting more beer into Australia, just don't declare it and load some dummy declarations and a stupid tourist persona into your psychological arsenal, and quarantine will rarely dig deeper into your sack. I brought back a bunch of stuff that might have been questioned, and potentially confiscated, but openly threw out a few bags of tea, super-safe wooden carvings, some dirty thongs etc and the guy didnt even think about looking at the stuff I DIDN'T show him. It does take some Jedi mind-tricks too.


----------



## roo_dr (27/10/10)

Silo Ted said:


> ...and quarantine will rarely dig deeper into your sack.



Don't they usually xray the bags too?

Heading back from Europe again next week, keen to bring back a few beers for the summer...


----------



## Frank (27/10/10)

If you want to bring beers into Australia from an OS trip. What you need to do is pack as many individual beers into your checked luggage. Declare the volume of alcohol exactly on your declaration, don't lie about the quantities. It may help to give up your spirit purchase on the way back through to make things easier. Customs don't have a sense of humor for non declared items, their job is to collect the excise and GST on the way through. Customs will ask you how much the beer is worth to add the GST. My best response that works each time is "I don't have a receipt, they were gifts, I don't think they are worth much". I got a dozen bottles of Napa reds home that customs valued at $4 each for me. 
You will need to pay GST and excise with this method, but it is still cheaper in the long run. Keep it honest with the customs.


----------



## pk.sax (27/10/10)

The only use of duty free bags I've found is - excess baggage. Buy something even before security, stick that little extra luggage into the duty free bag and you'll not get stopped.
Not that I've tried to exceed my liquor limit, but the once that I packed some wine into my luggage for someone overseas, it didn't even get checked by customs (just the x-ray as usual).


----------



## jbumpstead (27/10/10)

http://www.qantas.com.au/travel/airlines/d...goods/global/en

"Alcoholic beverages, when in retail packagings, containing more than 24% but not more than 70% alcohol by volume, in receptacles not exceeding 5 L, with a total net quantity per person of 5 L." - are allowed.

Home brew, not being in a retail package is not allowed as I understand it.

To be sure though you can contact the DG office at Qantas for a ruling. [email protected]

Cheers.


----------



## O'Henry (27/10/10)

OT: A fellow AHB'er was telling me of his trip through Belgium and how he returned with a suitcase of beer. Spent ages at customs declaring it all, and it was like $35 tax. He had a list of all the beers and alc % before getting to customs.


----------

